# Picked up a 1966 BMW 1800 (Neue Klasse) in Berlin



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey guys!

Here's the blog for the adventure. Still in progress.

WWW.1966BMW1800.wordpress.com

Enjoy, and please post some comments on it when you visit.

Luis


----------



## DLouise (May 11, 2010)

Interesting Blog Luis; Phew!! That was quite a long and frustrating wait, but quite worth it in the end. Loved the museum pics too!


----------



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the post!

Heading out to Baltimore tomorrow at 6 am for the back half of the trip; check the blog for details as I make my way back.


----------

